# spiny feather



## khumo (Mar 7, 2011)

gday,

my punk budgie koomster gets these wierd feather spines things haha its like the spine of a feather, in the back of his neck, currently hes got a little black one and whenever i play with him and i accidentilly touch it or whatever he makes this horrible cry or screamy squark and its horrible, i know he does it because the feathery thing is quite sharp and must hurt, anyone know what they are? pull or leave? a photo?

cheers guys
cam


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

These are called pin feathers and its best not to touch it as its painful, it turns into a new feather http://www.cockatielcottage.net/feathers.html


----------



## mikec2003 (May 28, 2011)

Leave it. It's how our birds grow new feathers. they emerge from the feather follicle as these "pins" and then the feathers emerge from the shaft. best thing is to just leave it be, and try to avoid touching it. giving your bird baths more frequently can loosen the feather sheathing, making the feather growth process easier


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

My bird has had such a feather on his head for ages and it doesn't change... He doesn't like me to touch it because it is probably painful.


----------

